# Looking to buy a 2001 Allroad with 236k miles



## befast (Nov 6, 2009)

I can buy this car for $1,600 it has 236k, a small dent on the hatch and one on the drivers door, it is a automatic. Interior is nice. all electronics electrics, a/c works. 
The check engine light is on and returns when reset. owner said the code was for the O2. The owner did cat backs with aftermarket cats and resonaters with 2 1/2 pipes out (very loud). 
Owner said he replaced the O2's and the light will not go out. (Seems to me the computer finds the reading out of wack now and needs to be reprogramed, but how?). The car also has the yellow light on the suspension controls and seem to be in manual mode. The car is riding on 3 correct size well worn tires and one tire on the passenger rear the is larger than it should be. Could the larger tire trigger the yellow light?)
The owner said that the timing belt and 2 front bags were replaced 4k miles ago and the turbos were replace at 225k. he said the last owner replaced that transmission and said he did a lot of freeway driving as a sales person on the road.
Is this a good deal or am I setting myself you for a lot of future pain. Can any on give me a idea what to look for when buying a Allroad with high miles?
Thanks is advance for your help.
Brad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tstmstr (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy a 2001 Allroad with 236k miles (befast)*

Do you have any documentation of any of the work the po said was done? If so for that price it is prob an ok deal but it is going to cost quite a bit to get that car back to "nice" status. 
How much more than the asking price are you willing to spend? If I was to guess you coulld easily be into that car for 6 grand or so before it was a good solid ride again. That being said, I love my Allroad and I would buy it for that price.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my guess is the check engine light is for a bad cat if its a hard code.
the car might have some problems, but that is pretty cheap.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Looking to buy a 2001 Allroad with 236k miles (befast)*

Know this - a quick $10k can be spent on any allroad for repairs, at an indy or not.


----------



## tstmstr (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Looking to buy a 2001 Allroad with 236k miles (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
Know this - a quick $10k can be spent on any allroad for repairs, at an indy or not.

QFT


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Looking to buy a 2001 Allroad with 236k miles (befast)*

Well ???
I would. If you don't, then let me know...


----------



## epfrisco (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Looking to buy a 2001 Allroad with 236k miles (befast)*

As said, as long as you have a few thousand dollars set aside for repairs, it could be worth it. If you depended on this car to get you to work day-in-day out and couldn't do without it for a couple days, you might consider something else for your 5k. Not a lot of Audi specialist Indy repair shops near Little Elm, I'm in Frisco and take my Audi's down to Bob at Lord of the Rings at Marsh and 635. I'd reccomend him for a pre-purchase inspection. 
Good luck with the purchase.


----------

